# Bath Creek 10/17/18



## pern

My co-worker wanted to fish some saltwater and we planned a trip to Blount Creek. Got on the water at 8 and Blount Creek was a washout for us. We ran to bath Creek and fished the docks. Caught 6 flounder on paddletails, gulp swimming mullet-charteus and white. The ticket was 4 inch gulp shrimp penny color. Had one keeper and 4 throw backs. My buddy is an avid bass fisherman and is now looking towards more saltwater for a change. He caught his first flounder and was stoked.


----------

